# Autotrail drainage



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

The kitchen and bathrom sinks in our Apache are very slow to drain empty, I have seen reference to this problem somewhere but have been unable to find it. Is there anyone out there got any ideas to solving this, or is this how they all are? I wouldn't have thought so, any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Rob & Di


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Chetty.
We used to get this a lot on our previous Scout..
Just put it down to the narrow pipes, always had a little plunger nearby. Little push and it used to run down a treat..


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a Cheyenne and the drainage is quite slow on that. Autotrail do seem to use narrow pipes and on most models they seem to be flexi-pipes that kink easily. You might want to check the pipes that you can get to to see if any are kinked or flattened. If you bought the motorhome second hand you might also try flushing the kitchen sink drain with soda crystals in hot (not too hot) water.

Good luck.


----------

